# size of kayak



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm wondering if there is a minimum size for a kayak in a 4ft-5ft seaway. It's not so much of a concern going into the waves but running with waves when out of surf zone or going across them might be interesting! I have found articles in relation to sea kayaks which suggest that longer a kayak is it's not necessarily better. The question comes to mind after going out yesterday, with a bit of a sea running but safe; there was a chop going across the swell, not much wind about 10 knots. It had been very windy the day before and there was some residual swell, not 5 ft though.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Can you give us the sea kayak references? Very interesting.

Presume you were pedalling not paddling? You have two wave conditions both try to broach the yak, exactly the sort of thing I would suggest you get out the paddle.

It's much easier to deal with much bigger conditions if it is a simple swell (ie without the second wave condition)l, and surf rules dont really apply to the runners. The longer skis simply change their angle of attack to remove the problems associated with long digging in somewhere. Not so easy to do it without a rudder (like my skeg SIK).

Shorter may be a point in surf (and white water) but again angle of attack can help.

I'm not at all familiar with your local conditions, but I imagine NW Tassie is relatively deep with long fetch so the above should apply. You have an old weather pattern being over taken by a new one. The rules change somewhat in shallow ish water with short fetch (eg Moreton Bay and I think PPB) when you get nasty vertical chop which at 5' is not at all pleasant as a following sea.In these conditions in a slowish yak (not a race ski) a shorter yak might do better than a long one.


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi dru, thanks for your reply. I was sailing last Monday , the outback is quite stable with the amas in place. The water was quite shallow where I had been sailing. Port Sorell is quite a shallow estuary and the spot I mentioned off the Carbuncle is even more shallow. 
Lately, I've been viewing sites showing stitch on fabric kayaks, that's part of the reason for interest in length of kayak. I'm almost inclined to build one, I've been watching some Jeff Jennings video clips as well about sea kayaking.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

troutfisher said:


> Hi dru, thanks for your reply. I was sailing last Monday , the outback is quite stable with the amas in place. The water was quite shallow where I had been sailing. Port Sorell is quite a shallow estuary and the spot I mentioned off the Carbuncle is even more shallow.
> Lately, I've been viewing sites showing stitch on fabric kayaks, that's part of the reason for interest in length of kayak. I'm almost inclined to build one, I've been watching some Jeff Jennings video clips as well about sea kayaking.


OK suggest you don't limit your length on this basis. Think more about speed and control. And your estuary conditions mean chop. At 3' chop is soul destroying. At 5' it needs dedication. And shorter might help. It's like being in small but seriously consistent surf. Not fun. Speed helps I think.


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

dru in regard to some references; before buying a sail and amas for my outback I watched video clips such as 



 and also 



 I bought the standard hobie sail and made a furler out of pvc pipe. A mate has built a stitch and glue kayak for his son which added to my interest; lately I stumbled onto sites such as http://kudzucraft.com/ http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a ... and-Kayak/ and http://www.capefalconkayak.com/ There are a number of other sites as well. I'd be looking at building a kayak with some beam to provide stability for fishing. The weight of the kayaks is a real incentive to build a sof kayak, a longer yak being less than half the weight of my outback. It's still in the ideas realm yet, but as retirement is not that far off a good possible project to take on once leaving work.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Have you been following this?

viewtopic.php?f=92&t=59979


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks dru, I hadn't seen that reference previously. It looks great.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

I have tried each of the 3 main building methods - stitch and glue, strip, SOF - and they all have their pros and cons. I intend to do a comparison when finished with the SOF build but for now I wil just say don't write any of them off for weight advantage. There are ways to keep weight down with each method.

Not sure if you particularly want to go SIK but if you're open to SOTs contact PiratePete as he has built 2 Jem Wadefishes and would be within a drivable distance of you. He's fitted Mirage drives as well.

Also, not sure if you've seen this one but he is also in Tas and has built Cape Falcon and Kudzu designs. Don't know how the hell his classes build them in a week though :shock: .

http://www.canoesandlampshades.com/


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks labrat, I've had a browse of the site you referred. I'll have a further look tomorrow.
Cheers
Keith


----------

